# Recommendations for low maint ground cover



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey all so I am starting to consider my plants. I'm not stuck on anything. I am thinking about some ground cover but which one or ones,lol. I want something that grows slowly. I also want something to grom on driftwood. Any help would be great... pictures would be greater!


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

try marsilea hirsuta if you like it (Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Marsilea hirsuta - an ideal foreground plant)


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I do like that, it reminds me of patches of clover.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool plant. Some will going in one of my tanks very soon.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok so I was looking around and heres what I like based purely on looks.

xmax moss
dwarf hair grass
star moss
phoenix moss 
dwarf baby tears 
pearling crystalwort or riccia


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You didn't like what was posted above?
Four Leaf Clover Dwarf - Marsilea hirsuta

You're doing some research for me, lol. I have been looking at this type of plant most of the day, trying to decide which one to go with.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Tell ya what, that is some nice looking stuff. I may jump on it,lol. Any research done in the name of Aquarium forums will certainly be shared,lol.


----------

